# Difference between 2005 F35 & F55?



## ridleyrider (Mar 28, 2003)

What is the difference between the F35 & F55 frames from 2005? Are they identical apart from colour? Which is better?

From what I have seen on historic spec sheets;

F35

Felt custom-designed frameset using Kinesium 7000 series alloy butted tubing and carbon fiber wishbone seat stays

F55

Felt Superlite custom-butted 7005 alloy & carbon fiber wishbone seat stays

The specs for complete bikes look very similar apart from the wheels. Which are better/more expensive wheels from these 2;

Velomaz Circuit or Velomax Vista SL


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Good question. It doesn't seem like much difference in the specs. Maybe that's why the F35 was discontinued after 2005.


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

My understanding is that the kinesium frame was much lighter than the aluminum frame on the F55.

This thread might help: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=2354


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, if the F35's Kinesium frame is that much lighter, I don't understand why the F35s overall weight is only .1 lbs lighter than the F55 of the same frame size.


----------

